
Platypus genetic code unravelled - epi0Bauqu
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/7385949.stm
======
epi0Bauqu
Summary: _One big surprise was the patchwork nature of the genome with avian,
reptilian and mammalian features..._

